# 125 Gallon All Male Peacock Set Up



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking for advice. I am wondering if this tank is set up nicely. If theres anything you want me to change tell me. I can take it into consideration. Also if you know of some crazy looking peacocks to add to my tank hit me up with some names.

Also wondering if you guys know a cheap online source to buy cichlids in CANADA, specifically Toronto... I dont wanna spend 50 dollars for 1 fish including shipping.

Heres pic 
http://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s327 ... -00072.jpg

Thanks for looking


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

IMO a black background would be cool, also some REALISTIC fake plants.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> IMO a black background would be cool, also some REALISTIC fake plants.


eh im not a fan on plants as it takes up room. i like it open. i actually have like a sea blue background with like waves . looks pretty cool. will post update later.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's the picture instead of hyperlinked so people don't have to click out of the site:









I like the look, +1 on any background, blue, black, whatever hides those wires!

I might try to balance the rocks a little differently. Put the odd ball rock in the middle and two piles of the other rocks on either side, but that's just me! :thumb:


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the stacks of flat rocks, looks way too "structured".


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

illinois9er said:


> I'm not a fan of the stacks of flat rocks, looks way too "structured".


theres not much u can work with as far as slate go. its kind of the look i like and one look that has to happen kind of thing. the peacocks love it.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

JoelRHale said:


> Here's the picture instead of hyperlinked so people don't have to click out of the site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the link fix . i took out the big rock to the right. i figured its pointless


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

sunny231 said:


> illinois9er said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of the stacks of flat rocks, looks way too "structured".
> ...


That is the reason that i don't own any slate. It really comes down to if you want the tank to look natural or mainly be functional for the fish.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I know a wholesaler in Innisfil, which is just south of Barrie that have 4 inch colored up peacocks for $10. Also Cam's in Mississauga on Dundas is good, he hooks us up all the time. Hes starting to get more into the Africans and his prices are good. If you need any additional info feel free to PM me. Oh and these are not Online, however not far from you at all.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would paint the back black to hide the equipment and tie/bundle the wires so that they come down the backs of the legs and are not quite so obvious. A fabric skirt around the stand to cover some of the mechanical? Held on with magnets around the top? I like a more "natural" rock look. For that with slate one can just pull some down at angles so the you don't have such a uniform look. Uniform straight lines are almost always man-made. Nature does chaos! I would also move some rocks and make the pile deeper but leave a clear spot between two piles. All this is based on what I would do, not necessarily what I would expect you to do. Feel free to do it the way that fits you !!!!


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is a update on some pictures of the tank and fish. Still stocking so ya.

quick question can i mix calvus with haps and mbunas? thinking of get some yellow head calvus. let me know. and how u think the tank is so far.

water got on the background but thts fixable so ignore that


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Looks NICE!

I love it how the rocks on the LEFT look like they were tossed in. IMO you should do that same effect with ALL of the rocks.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

then there wont be much hiding spots for all the guys. right now theres enough hiding spots for them all. if i do it random itll cut down on the look. im going to be adding very little plants in eventually. just got to play with it. i might be grabbing a red shoulder peacock today


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

how u guys liking the tank pics  feedback would be great. other then rock work


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

It looks great. However keep an eye on aggression, you have a very mixed tank. Curious where did you get these guys in Toronto and what kind of pricing?


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

Chunkanese said:


> It looks great. However keep an eye on aggression, you have a very mixed tank. Curious where did you get these guys in Toronto and what kind of pricing?


right now aggression is very minimal. they all get along. and they got the space to run around and hide. i get my fish from local breeders. i dont know where they get the fish but most of them breed these guys and i just drop by and grab males  simple. but takes alot of time finding the peacocks i want and traveling etc. Gas is a B**** now 

thanks.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I would not do a calvus in there.

This tank is more like an all peacock, hap, tang, and mbuna. I'm new to Tangs, but I think that Neolamprologus you have is highly aggressive...


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

RRasco said:


> I would not do a calvus in there.
> 
> This tank is more like an all peacock, hap, tang, and mbuna. I'm new to Tangs, but I think that Neolamprologus you have is highly aggressive...


ya i decided not to get the calvus.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Good choice!


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Good choice!


main reason being they take to long to grow and i want a good sized fish with colour so i didnt get it


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

sunny231 said:


> Aulonocara_Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Good choice!
> ...


Despite the fact there are other reasons you should not put a Calvus in there, good choice!


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

RRasco said:


> sunny231 said:
> 
> 
> > Aulonocara_Freak said:
> ...


aha gotcha bro.

now back to the hunt for peacocks to buy. anyone want to suggest some peacocks for my show tank?


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Not a peacock, but I'm a big fan of Otopharynx litobates.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

JoelRHale said:


> Not a peacock, but I'm a big fan of Otopharynx litobates.


hmmm tht looks wicked. ill look into getting one. Thanks so much. hopefully i can find one


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

What about otopharynx tetrastigma?


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> What about otopharynx tetrastigma?


mmm both look great. ill look into the 2. it might be hard to find them though.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

sunny231 said:


> Aulonocara_Freak said:
> 
> 
> > What about otopharynx tetrastigma?
> ...


You might want to call all of your NON-CHAINSTORE LFS to see if they can order it for you.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> sunny231 said:
> 
> 
> > Aulonocara_Freak said:
> ...


ill c what i can do.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I normally like to see what my local stores have and find out what they can get. I sure hate to get my hopes set on a specific species only to realize I can't find any.

There are only so many peacocks you can do before you start running into visual similarities. If you really want to stock the tank you'll have to venture into haps, which is not a bad thing by any means. I actually prefer a lot of haps to peacocks. Although peacocks rock too.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

RRasco said:


> I normally like to see what my local stores have and find out what they can get. I sure hate to get my hopes set on a specific species only to realize I can't find any.
> 
> There are only so many peacocks you can do before you start running into visual similarities. If you really want to stock the tank you'll have to venture into haps, which is not a bad thing by any means. I actually prefer a lot of haps to peacocks. Although peacocks rock too.


aha dont worry i got patience. and ya i basically buy anything with outstanding colour. perfect for a show tank


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

So where are the new pictures?


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe you want to add a Steveni Taiwan Reef? Its a hap but amazing colour.

Others you may be interested in is a male Hap 44.
C. Moori
Livingstoni
VC-10
Compressicep

The later guys get pretty large however it will take a while before they get that big and if they ever do, you can sell for a good price.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

To give you some ideas, this is my 150 stock. I have a few problems between the lemon jake, lwanda, and walteri. I removed the lemon for a while and everything has calmed down since his reintroduction. I'll deal with problem children as they develop, and as they always do in all male setups.

1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Undu Reef 'Lemon Jake'
1 Aulonocara lwanda Hai Reef 'Red Top'
1 Aulonocara maulana 'Bi-Color 500'
1 Aulonocara maylandi 'Sulfur Head'
1 Aulonocara sp. 'Stuartgranti Maleri' Maleri Island
1 Aulonocara sp. 'Walteri'
1 Aulonocara stuartgranti 'Flametail' Ngara
1 Copadichromis Borleyi 'Mbenji'
1 Copadichromis chrysonotus Mumbo 'White Blaze'
1 Cyphotilapia frontosa 'Kavalla'
1 Dragons Blood/Ruby Red Peacock
1 Placidochromis electra Likoma 'Deep Water'
1 Protomelas spilonotus Mara Rocks
1 Protomelas taeniolatus 'Red Empress'
1 Sciaenochromis fryeri 'Iceberg'


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

Chunkanese said:


> Maybe you want to add a Steveni Taiwan Reef? Its a hap but amazing colour.
> 
> Others you may be interested in is a male Hap 44.
> C. Moori
> ...


i have the taiwan reef, moori, comp. didnt like the livingstoni to much. never heard of a vc- 10. Sp 44 is so so. thts my last thing if my tank is not already fully stocked.

thanks for input! always appreciated.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

RRasco said:


> To give you some ideas, this is my 150 stock. I have a few problems between the lemon jake, lwanda, and walteri. I removed the lemon for a while and everything has calmed down since his reintroduction. I'll deal with problem children as they develop, and as they always do in all male setups.
> 
> 1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Undu Reef 'Lemon Jake'
> 1 Aulonocara lwanda Hai Reef 'Red Top'
> ...


hmm great list u got. this really helps me a lot on what i can add. so far i like the Aulonocara maulana 'Bi-Color 500' ,Aulonocara sp. 'Walteri', Protomelas spilonotus Mara Rocks. I added 2 additional fish to my tank which i dont know if i mentioned but here it is again for those who care. 
- Hap deepwater electra
-placidochromis jalo

i love these 2 guys showing amazing colour at just 2". so im guessing very good quality. i bought them young cuz grown males cost to much. and they'll grow pretty quick. will try to find the ones listed above from ur list rrasco


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I really like my deepwater hap. The three you listed from my stock are extraordinary fish. The mara rocks protomelas is the only one that isn't fully colored up, but he's making great progress. I've only had him a week.

IME, it's cheaper to buy juvies, but easier to buy adults colored up. They don't always color up well in an all male tank and you can't accurately sex them. If you buy them with color the pigmentation is already there so it doesn't really fade at all. Getting them to color up and be males sometimes is not worth the $20-30 you'll save. It's hard to drop $400 on fish, but add them 2-3 at a time and it's not so bad. That's what I've been doing for the last few months. I did start with juvies and I regretted it. I only have 3 fish out of the original 16 I bought, rest were duplicate males or females. And I couldn't accurately ID the females since most aulonocara are too similar.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

RRasco said:


> I really like my deepwater hap. The three you listed from my stock are extraordinary fish. The mara rocks protomelas is the only one that isn't fully colored up, but he's making great progress. I've only had him a week.
> 
> IME, it's cheaper to buy juvies, but easier to buy adults colored up. They don't always color up well in an all male tank and you can't accurately sex them. If you buy them with color the pigmentation is already there so it doesn't really fade at all. Getting them to color up and be males sometimes is not worth the $20-30 you'll save. It's hard to drop $400 on fish, but add them 2-3 at a time and it's not so bad. That's what I've been doing for the last few months. I did start with juvies and I regretted it. I only have 3 fish out of the original 16 I bought, rest were duplicate males or females. And I couldn't accurately ID the females since most aulonocara are too similar.


oo thanks for the advice. really good to know. i might buy a red empress trio for 45. the red empress is just AMAZING. fully coloured 4" and the 2 females. they guy said there starting to breed. pretty solid check the link. http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Markha ... 15663.html


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

If you're looking for a breeding group, that's a good price.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

Ya, check aggression. by the way, if you see the males swimming up and down the tank walls, they are looking for a mate. but overall its a beautiful tank!


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Cichlid_Expert said:


> Ya, check aggression. by the way, i*f you see the males swimming up and down the tank walls, they are looking for a mate.* but overall its a beautiful tank!


What, or who, figures? Just curious, cause I've never heard that.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

finally getting a sunshine peacock today to replace my bad quality one! im excited to c the huge difference in colours.  will post pics of it once i get it going for few days.


----------



## facefree08 (Jul 22, 2010)

looks good! i used vegetable oil for my background to stick, it also clears it up so it looks like its actually in the tank! just brush it on the background, slide it in place, and squeegee any air bubbles out. i did it with no problems on my 75 while it was setup, looks ALOT better


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

facefree08 said:


> looks good! i used vegetable oil for my background to stick, it also clears it up so it looks like its actually in the tank! just brush it on the background, slide it in place, and squeegee any air bubbles out. i did it with no problems on my 75 while it was setup, looks ALOT better


prob is i used baby oil and it only lasted 2 weeks. then started to form bubbles. it was a great headache to clean it off so i just went back to the regular background look.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

So how is the tank looking?

WHO WANT'S MORE PIC'S!!!???


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

aha ill get u some pics umm of the new fish as the tank is still the same...

some really good updated news is that my intermedius trio is breeding and my imperal males and intermedius male are showing AMAZING colour. Intermedius just looks amazing. almost fully coloured at 2.5. it looks like f1 but i dont know if it really is cuz the colour is just amazing. im so excited to get the fry from them . imperial is starting to show colour. i think i got 3 imperial males as i bought them when they were unsexed i hoped for a trio or a pair atleast but looks like 3 males as there showing small specs of blue on the head. not to sad as i know there really good quality and amazing fish 

my 125 will soon be really nice looking with variety of fish.

only down fall is that my usisyais not showing colour. its a male cuz it has yellow shoulder showing very faint but i dont know whats going on. i guess its not dominant cuz it had strong yellow showing before i put it in the tank. now it has barely any. looks washed out  might separate it to test if it shows colour. if it doesnt i guess ill sell it and get another peacock


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

ALRIGHT GUYS for those who are interested here is my VIDEO of my tank showing off some of my fish and the new additions.

my 125 gallon male peacocks and mixture of african cichlid tank
link:




my 29 gallon breeding intermedius tank with imperials and eureka red youngs.
link:




quality is not the best but hey, u can c the type of fish i have and the coloration on them 

***************
PICS:
for those guys that kept telling me to get pics of my few new additions and i promised u guys i would so here they are. Sorry for the wait 

sunshine male. Huge upgrade from my non coloured one from before 









Eye biter comps, last time i showed u him was with no colour. Now hes starting to show amazing colour so i figured ill show him.









My fav, the intermedius. Pure show quality. its 2" and showing amazing colour. He is currently breeding so he has his coloured dress on.heres a few cool shots of him:



















showing off to the female. eyeing her down 









breeding dress









NEW NEW additions. 3 burundi frontosas. JUST ADDED TODAY 8/4/2011









************

figured this is a cool pic to show u guys. my taiwan reef and hap ahli lined up parallel to each other  thought it was a cool shot so here it is









PLS COMMENT on how you think the fish are or in general. love to talk  and post something on youtube pls so the video doesnt look dead  would appreciate it 
:thumb: :fish: :thumb: :fish: :dancing:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Well I am sorry to say this but you have a way more colorful tank then mine! LOL!


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Well I am sorry to say this but you have a way more colorful tank then mine! LOL!


sorry  opcorn:


----------

